# We took the dogs to the beach today



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Really, considering we live within 30 minutes of about so many beaches, its crazy that we don't go more often. This one was on Berneray, its about 15 mins drive from home.










Todd:









Breagha:






















































Can you tell he's a happy pooch? LOL


















Hope you enjoyed seeing them!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Brilliant piccies - I love the 'Ears and Tail Away' - deffo a pair of happy bunnies - do you have room for a Rott mad woman with a few Rotts in tow (better bring OH too)


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

wow what a stunning location - and i thought our beaches were good, 

ere, if you say yes to JoP you'd better include me too cos I'd love to live up there with no buggas to pee me off lol lol


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Brilliant piccies - I love the 'Ears and Tail Away' - deffo a pair of happy bunnies - do you have room for a Rott mad woman with a few Rotts in tow (better bring OH too)





Suek said:


> wow what a stunning location - and i thought our beaches were good,
> 
> ere, if you say yes to JoP you'd better include me too cos I'd love to live up there with no buggas to pee me off lol lol


Sure you can both come, Breagha & Todd would love to meet your doglets!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Seriously I've just googled jobs up there - it is just gorgeous - even had a look at a gorgeous little house - I think I'm finally loosing my mind, like that'd ever happen


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Seriously I've just googled jobs up there - it is just gorgeous - even had a look at a gorgeous little house - I think I'm finally loosing my mind, like that'd ever happen


loosing? lol


----------



## Silversprite (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello from Berneray. You can find links to details of property for sale here:

Outer Hebrides property agencies

My blog has various pictures of Berneray and the Outer Hebrides on it; here are ten local pictures of the place.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Silversprite said:


> Hello from Berneray. You can find links to details of property for sale here:
> 
> Outer Hebrides property agencies
> 
> My blog has various pictures of Berneray and the Outer Hebrides on it; here are ten local pictures of the place.


Are you on Berneray?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

The dogs look to be having a whale of a time. You can't disappoint them now you'll have to take them again and more pictures too. 

Sue


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

wow the beach looks wonderful ... almost tropical - better than ours which are pebbles and howling wind! Yep we will come too!!


----------



## Silversprite (Aug 25, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Are you on Berneray?


Yes; lived here nearly four years now.


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww It Looks Like Fun


----------

